# "SubXX"-Stickers - thecubespecialists.com



## Felix1996 (May 4, 2012)

Hey speedsolving.com members!

There are some new stickers out. They are called "Sub-XX" stickers. The only place to get them is:
http://www.thecubespecialists.com/
Please note: The original site is german and the owner doesn't have enough time to translate it now, so it's temporarely translated with google translate.
(just scroll down and click "select a language")

The stickers are available in the following sets:
Bright (white, black, fluorescent yellow, fluorescent green, azure blue, fluorescent red, fluorescent orange)
Half-Bright (white, black, fluorescent yellow, fluorescent green, blue, red, fluorescent orange)
Standard (white, black, yellow, green, blue, red, orange)

They are available for the following cubes:
standard 2x2
Type C WitTwo
standard 3x3
Dayan 3x3 (5.7cm)
standard 4x4
ShengShou 4x4
standard 5x5
ShengShou 5x5
standard 6x6
standard 7x7 (pillowed)
Square-1
Pyraminx 


The stickers are VERY durable. I have the Bright-Sets on my 2x2-5x5 and I've done about 300 solves with the 5x5 and there isn't even a tiny chip. And they don't peel. In my opinion they even last longer than Cubesmith.
The colors are very nice and you can easy see the difference between the colors.
Stickers-only orders are also shipped to the USA, Canada, Australia, Switzerland and Europe.
You can also get really much other colors (like sky blue, dark red, grass-green, transparent.......)
The application tape works REALLY well. I love it. It's the best application tape I've ever had. I really recommend using it 
The logos are really cool. 
For 3x3 there are also other logos like:
sub 30
sub 30 AVG
sub 20 
sub 20 AVG
sub 10
sub 10 AVG



Spoiler: Pictures of the Bright-Set on my Shengshou 5x5 and the logo



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/dsc00056rs.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/dsc00058cw.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/dsc00059al.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dsc00060tx.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/dsc00061ht.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/dsc00062qv.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/dsc00063ua.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/dsc00064za.jpg/
sorry, the pictures didn't work so I just added the link to them.



in real the look better than on the photos 

At last I wanted to say sorry for my bad english and my bad grammar. That's because I only learn English at school and blablabla 

Regards.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jun 8, 2014)

This store has greatly matured and is producing really great cubing accessories. Check out my unboxing! 

[video=youtube_share;RymRUTjlvZI]http://youtu.be/RymRUTjlvZI[/video]


----------

